# Anyone missing a lion/bear dog?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Yesterday at Scofield a lion dog came running right by us on the road right above the ramp, ran by twice was standing around then came back by us as a DWR guy saw him and tried to call him to get a tag number or ID # has I had done and he took off away from the road only to return minutes later and I got his poor pic on my phone, right in the middle.

Any ways he had an orange and green collar with a long antenna, orange, brown and black spots. Last I saw him he was headed north from the ramp, but certainly wanted to stay around that general area.


----------

